# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  fat and powerlifting

## 24tyrone

i know its old but just saw the video today about greg valentino saying powerlifting is an excuse for being fat lol

what do you powerlifters think of that comment?

is it really power when you have to be 23stones to lift something that 17-18stone could lift?

not tryna be funny or anything im far from shredded

----------


## lifter65

i definately believe that hes right... but only for some powerlifters
im all about being strong and healthy
ive gained 60 pounds within 9 months for football (from 175-235) and my strength absolutely skyrocketed, adding weight on to your frame will make you become so much stronger, up to a point then it will taper off, of course i lost the weight after football
i dont find it impressive when a 400 pound guy squats 700 raw or even 800 because at the weight he should be way stronger than what he is, being a fat powerlifter gives the sport a bad name
the publics perception of a powerlifter is a fat bald guy with a goatee and tats and its ruining the sport (along with gear)
who the hell wants to watch that?

----------


## 24tyrone

lifter 65 you have deffo hit the nail on the head

----------


## brad1986

I hate to say it on here but he is right in a way. Powerlifting is kinda a lazy mans workout imo. You are never working out for more then 20 seconds (MAX) at a time and then you rest for 3 mins before working out for 20 seconds again. While this is DEFINITLY not true for all i do have to say alot of beer belly fatties that just ego lift like to claim themseves as Powerlifters as an exuse so not workout too intensly or diet properly. Most "powerlifters" i know eat everything and anything they can... def not healthy and def not nessisary. Dont get me wrong tho there are some powerlifters that are great athletes too but i think thats definity the minority

----------


## brad1986

But then again powerlifting shows are still on tv while bodybuilding gets zero airplay....

----------


## lifter65

i havent seen a powerlifting show.. ever, if i did i would watch it, when do they air? but yeah with my workouts i take big breaks on my main lifts but after that i train pretty fast to keep under an hour, but ive seen "powerlifters" aka fat pigs that only do one thing in the gym and leave, they usually can bench a little more than their bodyweight and cuz their 300 pounds they think theyre strong, fakkin pathetic if you ask me, but just like every other sport there will always be people that enter for the wrong reasons

----------


## MastaMan

i don't think it's for lazy fat lifters, because they do have weight classes so you really have to work on your power to weight ratio

----------


## BgMc31

> I hate to say it on here but he is right in a way. Powerlifting is kinda a lazy mans workout imo. You are never working out for more then 20 seconds (MAX) at a time and then you rest for 3 mins before working out for 20 seconds again. While this is DEFINITLY not true for all i do have to say alot of beer belly fatties that just ego lift like to claim themseves as Powerlifters as an exuse so not workout too intensly or diet properly. Most "powerlifters" i know eat everything and anything they can... def not healthy and def not nessisary. Dont get me wrong tho there are some powerlifters that are great athletes too but i think thats definity the minority


Thats the most ridiculous shit I've ever heard. Have you've done a real powerlifting workout? Most powerlifters (the real powerlifters) are much better athletes than bodybuilders and take their craft very seriously. Diets are important but nearly as important as it is in bodybuilding. I will challenge you to any bodybuilder workout and you can do my powerlifting routine and you'll see the difference. And I won't even get started with strongman compared to bodybuilding. Many bodybuilders have tried powerlifting and strongman and failed!!

Powerlifters don't care about public perception the way bodybuilders do. It's a niche sport and we are good with that. To a powerlifter or any other serious strength athlete (ask Ronnie Coleman what he thinks about powerlifters, or Stan Efferding, etc.), they will tell you that 800lbs is 800lbs no matter who lifts it because they know what 800lbs feels like. The problem with the general public is they have no idea what big weights feel like. They can't conceive the idea of 800lbs. The general public thinks a fridge is heavy, but a 400lb fridge is warmup bench press weight to a serious weightlifter. So the public perception of 800lbs is unfathomable. The only thing ruining powerlifting is gear, but over the last couple years, that has moved away from the extreme gear and RAW powerlifting is beginning to take center stage.

But the idea of a powerlifting or strongman workout is a lazy mans workout is the dumbest thing I've ever had and I challenge anyone to do one with a real powerlifter or strongman and then spout off that stupidity!!!

You can always come visit me in Vegas and we'll see who does the lazy man workout!

----------


## terraj

> I hate to say it on here but he is right in a way. Powerlifting is kinda a lazy mans workout imo. You are never working out for more then 20 seconds (MAX) at a time and then you rest for 3 mins before working out for 20 seconds again. While this is DEFINITLY not true for all i do have to say alot of beer belly fatties that just ego lift like to claim themseves as Powerlifters as an exuse so not workout too intensly or diet properly. Most "powerlifters" i know eat everything and anything they can... def not healthy and def not nessisary. Dont get me wrong tho there are some powerlifters that are great athletes too but i think thats definity the minority


Lol...you should be seen and not heard/read.

I have some advice for you-

Go into your bathroom, take a look in the mirror, now start uppercutting the guy looking back at you until he falls down.

----------


## BgMc31

> Lol...you should be seen and not heard/read.
> 
> I have some advice for you-
> 
> Go into your bathroom, take a look in the mirror, now start uppercutting the guy looking back at you until he falls down.


Best advice ever for that idiot Terraj!!!

----------


## lifter65

bgmc... what fed do you compete in? i compete in 100% raw and they have a big member base with crazy records

----------


## brad1986

> Best advice ever for that idiot Terraj!!!


haha who said i was a bodybuildier? Bodybuilders are working out half asleep these days. My dad was a competitive powerlifter and an official his entire life and hes 63. I know plenty about the sport And i have worked in gyms for many years so dont lecture me on whay a powerlifting routine is. If you are in double 15% plus bodyfat your training and diet cannot be "killer." I was into powerlifting for a while so i def know what im talking about. Wow You can lift 1000 lbs 1 time!! so impressed. Whats the ****ing point? To show how much you can lift one or two times?? Im sorry that is not an athlete to me

----------


## brad1986

> Thats the most ridiculous shit I've ever heard. Have you've done a real powerlifting workout? Most powerlifters (the real powerlifters) are much better athletes than bodybuilders and take their craft very seriously. Diets are important but nearly as important as it is in bodybuilding. I will challenge you to any bodybuilder workout and you can do my powerlifting routine and you'll see the difference. And I won't even get started with strongman compared to bodybuilding. Many bodybuilders have tried powerlifting and strongman and failed!!
> 
> Powerlifters don't care about public perception the way bodybuilders do. It's a niche sport and we are good with that. To a powerlifter or any other serious strength athlete (ask Ronnie Coleman what he thinks about powerlifters, or Stan Efferding, etc.), they will tell you that 800lbs is 800lbs no matter who lifts it because they know what 800lbs feels like. The problem with the general public is they have no idea what big weights feel like. They can't conceive the idea of 800lbs. The general public thinks a fridge is heavy, but a 400lb fridge is warmup bench press weight to a serious weightlifter. So the public perception of 800lbs is unfathomable. The only thing ruining powerlifting is gear, but over the last couple years, that has moved away from the extreme gear and RAW powerlifting is beginning to take center stage.
> 
> But the idea of a powerlifting or strongman workout is a lazy mans workout is the dumbest thing I've ever had and I challenge anyone to do one with a real powerlifter or strongman and then spout off that stupidity!!!
> 
> You can always come visit me in Vegas and we'll see who does the lazy man workout!


hahah okay dude ill come to vegas an lift as much as i can one time.... other then for ego what does that do? It doesnt make you more funtional in anything you would do in real life (except work for a moving company). it doesnt make you look good, it doesnt make you faster, reaction time is actually slower, flexibilty is lost.... ya seems soooo intense. Ive been there and done that and now that i dont i feel much more athletic and faster and flexible and stronger(at doing more then 3 reps at a time). So unless your training these other areas of fitness as well i would def be impressed but if your not... yes it is lazy mans workout to not exert yourself for more then 10 seconds straight

----------


## The Toad

Here are a couple of power lifters.... not very athletic at all

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLLLY...eature=related

----------


## BgMc31

> hahah okay dude ill come to vegas an lift as much as i can one time.... other then for ego what does that do? It doesnt make you more funtional in anything you would do in real life (except work for a moving company). it doesnt make you look good, it doesnt make you faster, reaction time is actually slower, flexibilty is lost.... ya seems soooo intense. Ive been there and done that and now that i dont i feel much more athletic and faster and flexible and stronger(at doing more then 3 reps at a time). So unless your training these other areas of fitness as well i would def be impressed but if your not... yes it is lazy mans workout to not exert yourself for more then 10 seconds straight


Your post proves how ignorant you are. Proper powerlifting does make you more athletic. That is why the basis of every major college strength and conditioning program is powerlifting. LIfting with bands and chains increases force thereby causing greater explosive strength. Powerlifters don't just do 3 reps at a time, again you're showing your stupidity. Look good? Are you serious dude? You must be 12yrs old. Last time I checked, the powerlifters I know aren't hurting for p*ssy. And you also showing you're lying about your father being a competitive powerlifter because if he were or if you paid attention you would know much more than you are showing here. So before you continue on this ignorant farce, cut your losses and move back to bodybuilding.com.

----------


## brad1986

Ya working with only *force production and one plane of motion*..... sooooo athletic. A sport or an athlete imo works in different planes of motion and exerting yourself for more then 10 seconds at a time. Powerlifting to me is a tool to help better yourself at certain aspects of a sport... not actually a sport in itself. Same thing with running... i dont call it a sport i call it an exersise to help improve your sport. Tell me... in an hour (60 mins) of your powerlifting routine how many minutes are you actually working out? Id bet that a total of 10-15 mins out of each hour is actually spent working out. the rest of the time is spent sitting there resting. And thats probably an overestimation

----------


## brad1986

> Your post proves how ignorant you are. Proper powerlifting does make you more athletic. That is why the basis of every major college strength and conditioning program is powerlifting. LIfting with bands and chains increases force thereby causing greater explosive strength. Powerlifters don't just do 3 reps at a time, again you're showing your stupidity. Look good? Are you serious dude? You must be 12yrs old. Last time I checked, the powerlifters I know aren't hurting for p*ssy. And you also showing you're lying about your father being a competitive powerlifter because if he were or if you paid attention you would know much more than you are showing here. So before you continue on this ignorant farce, cut your losses and move back to bodybuilding.com.


No its not!!! I train athletes!! Powerlifting is a tool for* football players* and it is only part of there routine! it is not the basis of there conditioning. I train footballl players/mma fighters/basketball players/cheerleaders/ and average joes... You can call me ignorant all you want but i have a degree in this subject and fully understand the human movement system. One plane of motion and only concentrating on force production is not a functional athelte. bottom line. Im willing to guess you have high blood pressure and are carrying way to much bodyfat.

----------


## brad1986

Whatever dude i understand and except that people are still stuck in 1985 with there old school mentality of fitness. Being "gym fit" and being athletically fit or funtionally fit are 2 different things.This is 2011 and we (i) know much more about athletics/training/ and human movement science to try and argure about it with you anymore. Do whay makes you happy and thats really all that matters. But if you cant run a mile without gassing out and you cant jump more than 2 feet off the ground and you have 15 plus % bf.... I dont see how you have an argument but hey do what makes you happy.

----------


## BgMc31

I train athletes too! And have sent several to both D1 college and the NFL. And yes every major D1 college uses powerlifting and the oly lifts as the basis for the strength and conditioning program. So do every major private strength and conditioning company in the country. The lifts used increase both power and speed. These lifts increase vertical jump, 40 times, broad jumps, etc. All of which are measured by all major football programs, both college and pro. 

BTW, my blood pressure is great. My doctor says that at 38, I'm in much better health than 99% of his other patients. And I carry the average bodyfat of the adult male 18%. All while still running a sub 5 second 40yd time and having a 38" vertical. All while being 6'4 and 300lbs. How about you, skinny?

----------


## Braveone

I train westside for meets and of the op thinks that's not a lot of volume I don't know what to tell him. Max effort bench day might consist of 25 sets or more. I can barely move the next day. I'm 53 180lbs at 5'7" and bench nearly a double bw. I'm proud of that and I respect anybody who works hard in the gym no matter what their goals are.

----------


## lifter65

when i made my first comment it was about "powerlifters" that i consider to be fake, meaning they dont really compete, or they compete just to say they do something, those powerlifters are an embarassment to the sport
same with complete fatties who are just disgusting to look and and use gear, another embarassment
but then you have "real powerlifters" who are animals, examples include matt kroc, louie simmons, chuck vogelpohl, real powerlifters not only dont carry massive amounts of bf, they can also run, jump, sprint, throw and lift heavy shit, personally just from powerlifting the first time i tried to flip a tire it was 825 lbs and i did, powerlifting made me strong, fast, explosive, but even more so flexible, brad when you said that powerlifting makes you less flexible that is where the red flag in my head popped up, if done right and not 1/4 rom your flexibility will be far greater than the average joe/lifter

----------


## Bigd89

> when i made my first comment it was about "powerlifters" that i consider to be fake, meaning they dont really compete, or they compete just to say they do something, those powerlifters are an embarassment to the sport
> same with complete fatties who are just disgusting to look and and use gear, another embarassment
> but then you have "real powerlifters" who are animals, examples include matt kroc, louie simmons, chuck vogelpohl, real powerlifters not only dont carry massive amounts of bf, they can also run, jump, sprint, throw and lift heavy shit, personally just from powerlifting the first time i tried to flip a tire it was 825 lbs and i did, powerlifting made me strong, fast, explosive, but even more so flexible, brad when you said that powerlifting makes you less flexible that is where the red flag in my head popped up, if done right and not 1/4 rom your flexibility will be far greater than the average joe/lifter




Now your just sucking up to BgMc, and it's pathetic.

A 19 year old flipping a 800lb tire? Yea right.

----------


## brad1986

Im really not trying to offend anybody and obviously i did. I am not saying ALL powerlifters are non athletic im saying what is required in the sport and what the actual sport is judged on (as well as 95% of the training for the sport) can is is done by very out of shape people. I think ive seen one pwerlifter that had abs. While powerlifting exersises and techniques are and should be used in athletic trianing it def is not the only dimension of fitness and is def not the core of training. It is a "tool" not a "full time job" imo. And all the power lifters i know are fat and have no balance or stabilization AT ALL!! Using wieght belts and knee braces to stabilize your joints for you so you lcan lift unnessisary amounts of weight instead of learning to stabilize them yourselves is stupid and pure ego. And wow you can squat 800lbs...tell me how that is beneficial in any sport or athletics?? It is not! Theres no way that you could be training people to squat stupid amounts of wiehgt when NEVER in football or any other sport is that required. Somthing explosive with a weight vest would be much more funtional and makes much more sence. When do powerlifters ever do cardio? When do they ever challege balance or stability? When is quickness ever practiced? Close to never. *I am assuming that we are talking about powerlifters not people who do powerlifting exersises in part of there complete training routines*

----------


## lifter65

bigd... im not sucking up to him, simply stating my point if it wasnt clear
and you not thinking i flipped an 825 pound tire, your right... i flipped it 8 times in a row
how much would you need to deadlift to flip that heavy a tire? 400.. 500 pounds, yeah i can dead way more than 500 hundred and ive got the world record to prove it, raw and drug free, and i was younger than 19 when i flipped it also

----------


## lifter65

brad.. you saying football players dont need to lift massive amounts of weight is wrong, have you heard of joe defranco? yeah look him up and his videos will prove you wrong

----------


## Bigd89

I fight in the UFC, I actually debut this saturday night. I bench 900 raw, and you could only flip that tire 8 times?? Shit, I flipped it 25 times. After all, this is the internet...right?

----------


## brad1986

> brad.. you saying football players dont need to lift massive amounts of weight is wrong, have you heard of joe defranco? yeah look him up and his videos will prove you wrong


How is that supposed to prove me wrong? I make a living doing this im not going to argue anymore... Good "red hearring" defence tho

----------


## brad1986

> bigd... im not sucking up to him, simply stating my point if it wasnt clear
> and you not thinking i flipped an 825 pound tire, your right... i flipped it 8 times in a row
> how much would you need to deadlift to flip that heavy a tire? 400.. 500 pounds, yeah i can dead way more than 500 hundred and ive got the world record to prove it, raw and drug free, and i was younger than 19 when i flipped it also


post a video right now i call bullshit

----------


## lifter65

i'll pm you both, just know that i dont mean to fight with you, this is just to back up what im saying

----------


## BgMc31

> Im really not trying to offend anybody and obviously i did. I am not saying ALL powerlifters are non athletic im saying what is required in the sport and what the actual sport is judged on (as well as 95% of the training for the sport) can is is done by very out of shape people. I think ive seen one pwerlifter that had abs. While powerlifting exersises and techniques are and should be used in athletic trianing it def is not the only dimension of fitness and is def not the core of training. It is a "tool" not a "full time job" imo. And all the power lifters i know are fat and have no balance or stabilization AT ALL!! Using wieght belts and knee braces to stabilize your joints for you so you lcan lift unnessisary amounts of weight instead of learning to stabilize them yourselves is stupid and pure ego. And wow you can squat 800lbs...tell me how that is beneficial in any sport or athletics?? It is not! Theres no way that you could be training people to squat stupid amounts of wiehgt when NEVER in football or any other sport is that required. Somthing explosive with a weight vest would be much more funtional and makes much more sence. When do powerlifters ever do cardio? When do they ever challege balance or stability? When is quickness ever practiced? Close to never. *I am assuming that we are talking about powerlifters not people who do powerlifting exersises in part of there complete training routines*


How about Derek Poundstone, Kirk Karwolski, Doc (here on this forum), Stan Efferding, Johnny Jackson, Bill Kazmaier, the list goes on and on of powerlifters with abs showing. And why does that matter? Showing abs isn't a sign of strength or athleticism. 

I squat 800lbs because I'm a powerlifter. But do I need to post the numbers of some of the best football players who squat massive amounts of weight. Future hall of famer, Larry Allen, was a 700lb bencher. Brian Urlacher (a former teammate of mine in college) was a 650lb squatter. Stephen Jackson is a 650lbs squatter. The kid who set the bench press reps record at the combine is a 700lb+ squatter. And you are completely stupid if you believe that having a massive squat doesn't translate onto the football field. You arguments are completely ridiculous.

Your ignorance about the sport is amazing. No one uses knee braces to squat more weight. Are you referring to knee wraps? The knee sleeves used in powerlifting are the same sleeves basketball players wear when they play. Simply for joint heat. They offer very little in the way assistance in the lift. You would know this if you knew anything about the sport. Lastly, the fact that most of the strength and conditioning coaches for the major D1 colleges are either former or current powerlifters/oly lifters or strongmen, they use the powerlifts are the BASIS for their regiments. I know this because I attend their seminars and coaches clinics 5-6 times a year. How many do you attend?

----------


## lifter65

no hard feelings brad, but i would hate to be one of your athletes, id get crushed on the field!

----------


## terraj

Lol...this guy trains people, but can't see how a big squat can give functional strength.

Let me guess.....Your one of those trainers who has the overweight chicks sitting on a balance ball for a core muscle workout.

I now name you "Balance ball Brad", arise good sir

----------


## brad1986

dude your an idiot terraj. I didnt say squats wernt functional i said squatting with knee braces and benching with suits and using wt lifting belts are unfuntional. Telling me that basing your whole "workout" on resting 50 out of 60 mins is good for athletics is a joke. Wake up to the yeaer 2011 no squatting 1000lbs one time is not going to be beneficial over all. Please answer some of my above questions and maybe youll have some credit. Ya lift for 10 seconds rest for 3 mins.... thats a good use of your time seeing as no sports are played that way. And judging form your avitar you look like a fat guy too... my point exactly. Overweight guys need a sport they can hold onto. I do heavy squats all the time but that doesnt make me a powerlifter. I showed 2 other trainers/ pro mma fighters this forum and they laughed at you guys. I work in a gym and have for years do what you want but my knowlege is cutting edge and eventually youll realize its not the 80's anymore and there is much more to fitness then how much wt you can move for one rep

----------


## brad1986

> no hard feelings brad, but i would hate to be one of your athletes, id get crushed on the field!


Never said heavy lifting is not implemented but it is def not 100% of the workout. And to say your an athlete because you can pick up 1000lbs is stupid and i garentee you look shitty with a shirt off

----------


## brad1986

> How about Derek Poundstone, Kirk Karwolski, Doc (here on this forum), Stan Efferding, Johnny Jackson, Bill Kazmaier, the list goes on and on of powerlifters with abs showing. And why does that matter? Showing abs isn't a sign of strength or athleticism. 
> 
> I squat 800lbs because I'm a powerlifter. But do I need to post the numbers of some of the best football players who squat massive amounts of weight. Future hall of famer, Larry Allen, was a 700lb bencher. Brian Urlacher (a former teammate of mine in college) was a 650lb squatter. Stephen Jackson is a 650lbs squatter. The kid who set the bench press reps record at the combine is a 700lb+ squatter. And you are completely stupid if you believe that having a massive squat doesn't translate onto the football field. You arguments are completely ridiculous.
> 
> Your ignorance about the sport is amazing. No one uses knee braces to squat more weight. Are you referring to knee wraps? The knee sleeves used in powerlifting are the same sleeves basketball players wear when they play. Simply for joint heat. They offer very little in the way assistance in the lift. You would know this if you knew anything about the sport. Lastly, the fact that most of the strength and conditioning coaches for the major D1 colleges are either former or current powerlifters/oly lifters or strongmen, they use the powerlifts are the BASIS for their regiments. I know this because I attend their seminars and coaches clinics 5-6 times a year. How many do you attend?


Funny you say that because high school and college coaches are injuring there students at alarming rates and actually goto the high schools to teach coaches how to train there players properly because you have to many of you old school lifters thining that more wt is alwasy better. You cant tell me that those nfl players are as good as they are because of there 1 rep maxes! High school coaches are not kineseaology majors or personal trainers o i am very unimpressed. Football plays are preformed in all planes of motion and powerlifting focus on one lane of motion 90% of the time. This is trying to convice a christian that there is no god its pointless. I am certified in rehab and preformance enhancement as well as a college nutrition degree and sports injury rehab. And the quote about the abs.... If you actually paid attention to your diet and endurance (which is part of every sport so def should be trained) then you wouldnt be almost 20% fat. Tell me you guys in an hour workout how long are you actually working out for? What sport plays for 10 seconds and rest for 10 mins with no sprinting in between???? NONE

----------


## brad1986

I stick to the fact that its a lazy mans workout because you spend 2/3rds of your workout sitiing around resting. Lets run a mile together and see how you guys do.

----------


## 24tyrone

LOL threads been getting live,been at work all day so just had time to check now, i totallys disagree with man saying powerliftngs a lazy sport, i think its much harder than bodybulding, anyone can get big with the right diet gear etc but give the same guy that gear and see if he can lift some of the weights pl are lifting- no beef ting guys dont get mad at each other im just saying i dont think its STRONG to be lifting something you could do being much lighter- i started to think 2 years back was 116kg ish feeling huge n strong invincible deadlifting 250kg for 7 to get challenged and see a 98kg guy lift more-****ed with my head- one love

----------


## brad1986

*BOTTOM LINE- Squats/deadlifts/ power cleans/ clean and press/ military press should be part of EVERY ROUTINE!!!* My argument is that if that is all you focus on you are completly one dimentional and not a functional athlete. Ask any current certified trainer or sports therepist or conditioning coach that has gotten his information withing the last 10 years. they will agree 100%. How can you seriously argue that FACT. If all you care about is how much wt you can lift one or 2 times then wtf ever but dont call yourself a dedicated athlete.

----------


## lifter65

> Never said heavy lifting is not implemented but it is def not 100% of the workout. And to say your an athlete because you can pick up 1000lbs is stupid and i garentee you look shitty with a shirt off


lol im 170 pounds and bigd saw my lifts so he knows im legit dude, im not fat but i used to have extra weight when i played football, 60 pounds in a year, and guess what? i increased my dead and squats by major poundage and with all that weight still ran sub 5 40 yard dash, even improving over the year b4 when i was only 170

----------


## brad1986

195lbs and 5'10 and 12%bf is def not a small guy. I can bench press 315lbs for 2 reps. That is not weak by anymeans... The differecne is while getting bigger and stronger i refused to sacrifice my explosiveness and endurance just so i can spend 2 hours doing 30 mins worth of work

----------


## terraj

sorry...web link issues

----------


## terraj

.....

----------


## terraj

....

----------


## terraj

> dude your an idiot terraj. I didnt say squats wernt functional i said squatting with knee braces and benching with suits and using wt lifting belts are unfuntional. Telling me that basing your whole "workout" on resting 50 out of 60 mins is good for athletics is a joke. Wake up to the yeaer 2011 no squatting 1000lbs one time is not going to be beneficial over all. Please answer some of my above questions and maybe youll have some credit. Ya lift for 10 seconds rest for 3 mins.... thats a good use of your time seeing as no sports are played that way. And judging form your avitar you look like a fat guy too... my point exactly. Overweight guys need a sport they can hold onto. I do heavy squats all the time but that doesnt make me a powerlifter. I showed 2 other trainers/ pro mma fighters this forum and they laughed at you guys. I work in a gym and have for years do what you want but my knowlege is cutting edge and eventually youll realize its not the 80's anymore and there is much more to fitness then how much wt you can move for one rep


Oh...looks like I hit a nerve with "Balance Ball Brad".

Can I call you BBB for short?

It's the internet so I can say anything...I'm not a powerlifter or a BB, but I have trained both ways (powerlifting/BB) and fought at a good level both in OZ and Japan many years ago...in saying this, IMO powerlifting gave me much more athletically.
I've trained with some good powerlifters, their focus and zone was awesome and it was very rarely that they lifted in the way that you seem to think all of them lift...single lift with a lot of rest....only when training for max, which is a small part of their training in terms of time.

Post yourt pics big mouth.

I'm guessing 1986 was the year you graced us with your presence.....and you know it al already

----------


## lifter65

please dont bring up your degrees and certs, ive visited a gym before because i want to have my own like evenesh and defranco, thinking this guy knew his stuff(he had a degree in exercise kinesiology), well it ended up being painful to my eyes, he told me that i need to get a cert to learn more about exercise or a degree, lol what a fakkin joke, that guy was a terrible trainer, anybody can get a cert just buy it offline, i will always only take advice from someone thats either very big, very strong, or both... experience>text books brad you only seem to have book knowledge, not in the trenches knowledge

----------


## Bigd89

Yes, brad. Lifter65 has potential to become a powerhouse, and he's only 19! He has my respect.

----------


## brad1986

Your right idk what I was thinking... Speed, agility, balance endurance... They play close to no role in athleticism what was I thinking. Lol. I find it funny that the title of this is fat and powerlifting and two of the guys arguing with me are fat. Maximum force production and strength are big parts of it too but if you want you and your athletes to be one dimensional go right ahead

----------


## terraj

Yo Triple B,

Where's them pics princess?

----------


## BgMc31

One dimensional athletes, seriously dude? DeFranco has trained pro bowlers and heisman candidates. The athletes I've trained play at major D1 colleges and go on to play on Sundays. What's on your resume? And where are these "alarming" injuries coaches are inflicting on their kids? You are ridiculous! And the fact you are stooping to calling me fat, proves how juvenile you are, because at 12%, you aren't "ripped" to perfection either! And 315 for a double is weak, to me. Especially when I have 185lb, defensive backs, who are 16-17 years old who do more than that. So keep off a powerlifting site, when you know nothing of the sport.

And your ideas of football and what it takes to be successful in the sport is also laughable. It proves that you have never played the game. Go back to your crossfit and P90x, you have no place in real strength and conditioning and definitely no place in strength athletics.

----------


## MastaMan

> Yo Triple B,
> 
> Where's them pics princess?


Well handled Terraj & well defended BgMc!

----------


## Braveone

315 for two? Meh, that gives you about 325 for a single. That's a warm up in the 198's open division. Shit, I was doing that in my late 40's. I'm 53 and still getting stronger. That's functional strength brother, not fictional!

----------


## Noles12

Having played football in a major D1 program i can tell you the basis of all workouts is powerlifting. Sure we did the curls and the other little things but when it came to building strength we focused on Olympic lifts.

And brad what you are failing to see is powerlifting is not lifting the weight one time. Sure thats what you do when you compete but it takes a lot more than that to get to that point. I believe there are many guys that claim to be powerlifters based on their being fat and strong. I do not take them seriously. Unless you truly train and compete in powerlifting you are not a powerlifter. Its the same as a guy saying he is a bodybuilder yet he has never stepped on stage

----------


## BgMc31

I wanna know what this clowns athletic background is. I, too, played D1 ball and had a 9yr professional football career (4 in the NFL) and the basis for my workouts for my entire career was powerlifting.

----------


## auslifta

So much arrogance from triple B. Triple B is the type of person who gets a piece of paper and use's that as justification for their limited narrow minded view. Some advice triple b, keep your mind open, never comment on anothers choice of passion, and don't judge.

----------


## omegagboost

lol funny thread. sh*t, some dudes here seem to really know what they're talking about.

BgMc31, you should be my coach lol.

----------


## hoyle21

> dude your an idiot terraj. I didnt say squats wernt functional i said squatting with knee braces and benching with suits and using wt lifting belts are unfuntional. *Telling me that basing your whole "workout" on resting 50 out of 60 mins is good for athletics is a joke.* Wake up to the yeaer 2011 no squatting 1000lbs one time is not going to be beneficial over all. Please answer some of my above questions and maybe youll have some credit. Ya lift for 10 seconds rest for 3 mins.... thats a good use of your time seeing as no sports are played that way. And judging form your avitar you look like a fat guy too... my point exactly. Overweight guys need a sport they can hold onto. I do heavy squats all the time but that doesnt make me a powerlifter. I showed 2 other trainers/ pro mma fighters this forum and they laughed at you guys. I work in a gym and have for years do what you want but my knowlege is cutting edge and eventually youll realize its not the 80's anymore and there is much more to fitness then how much wt you can move for one rep



Have you ever watched a football game? The average play lasts about 6 seconds. The average football game consists of 11 minutes of action, the other 75 minutes is players standing around.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...055561406.html

----------


## RaZr

Triple B, that's a great name. Where did you get your degree?

----------


## the big 1

> haha who said i was a bodybuildier? Bodybuilders are working out half asleep these days. My dad was a competitive powerlifter and an official his entire life and hes 63. I know plenty about the sport And i have worked in gyms for many years so dont lecture me on whay a powerlifting routine is. If you are in double 15% plus bodyfat your training and diet cannot be "killer." I was into powerlifting for a while so i def know what im talking about. *Wow You can lift 1000 lbs 1 time!! so impressed. Whats the ****ing point? To show how much you can lift one or two times?? Im sorry that is not an athlete to me*


 

seriously ? how disrespectful, some of those guys who squat a grand are some of the most dedicated athletes in the world, you say it as if its easy to lift that much weight

----------


## quarry206

I think there are so many good points in this whole thread, but are out weighed by the pure over generalizing of some people.

1. Anybody that truly does like power lifting or lifting in general should admit there are A LOT of guys that are fat and use power lifting as an excuse for being fat. *THAT DOES NOT MEAN THEY ARE POWER LIFTERS!* I can call my mustang a lambo, doesn't mean it is one... there are a lot of guys that are 5'10'' 330lbs and think because they bench 500lb they are a power lifter. its BS and nearly offense to real lifters.

2. if you are truly power lifting you do gain more strength when you are at a higher BF so many do allow themselves to gain fat during their off season, no different than ANY sport! jay cutler, Anderson Silva, lebron james, Chad Johnson... none of these athletes stay the same weight year round, they all gain weight when not competing.

3. Power lifting in general allows you to be able to multi train. for example a football player can't get any benefit for having the biggest chest, but having the strongest chest he does. BUT he still needs just as much time outside the gym working on his form, moves and other parts of his "sports'" skill set.

true power lifting is about learning your CNS learning loads and deloads, about working on calorie intake and balance to maintain a weigh class, or if in open or 308+ you still have to keep your body healthy so your body can process oxygen to the muscles effectively.


Personally I use power lifting workouts anytime I am in the gym. I'm 5'8'' have competed as low as 198 but usually like being between 210-220. I raw bench 495 (going for 500lbs next week) squat and DL 550+.. still run my two miles for the military in less than 15minus and can do a 40 yard in 4.95 that's not lighting fast but i can move.


about the comment about Squatting 1000lbs for 1RM.. anybody that can truly do that can also probably do 400-500lbs about 20 times. which is more than you will find in any local gym. and since that max effort is so high the function strength of any normal task or event would not even be able to compare to a normal person.

----------


## Sidney

fat and power lifting are entirely different things from each others. but we have to keep in mind that with the use of the power lifting we can easily lose the weight.

----------


## jypoll

i dont care how much a dude weighs if you can squat 700lbs below parallel that is very very good, that is my life time goal. If you think a fat boy doing a 700lbs squat is only mediocre why dont you tray unracking 700lbs, dont even squat it just unrack it and see how it feels. I have also rarely seen anyone in the gym do full rom on a squat and soo many dude with arms bigger than legs bounce the bar off their chest and raise their hips on a bench. Every bench rep i lower to my chest, rest on my chest for 2 seconds then press with only movement occuring in my arms. Yes i do take upto 10 minutes between sets sometimes but the amount of energy expended in a 5 rep squat or deadlift set is hell of alot more than a bobybuilder will burn doing 10 different types of bicep curls. being that i am a powerlifter i dont care if i can run a few miles, part of powerlifting is sacrificing endurance for strength. I bet if a non-powerlifter did a 5x5 and go to fail on the last set the way i do, and do this properly, you would immediately understand why i sit for most of my workout and need to waddle home. No lazy person can do a Proper! set of 5-10 squats or deadlifts to fail. It can take 10 years or more of hard training to squat 700lbs at any bodyweight, how is 10 years of hard work Not dedication?? Also for those of you who think geared suit lifting is "cheating" realize that it is a different sport from raw lifting and requires alot of technique. If you were properly fitted with a bench shirt i bet you cant even bench your raw max in it the first time because you have not yet learned the technique.

----------


## qal92

i so agree with bgmc, the conditioning for the training is unreal for strongman, the yolk walks, farmers, stones, 10 rep deadlifts with cars etc. not to mention dynamic work for powerlifting, try box squating 12-18 sets of 2 with 45 seconds of rest with 75% of your max then go on to deadlift and then hit your posterior chain then push the prowler.

----------


## dec11

as a former comp plifter and exercise/fitness professional im appalled and shocked at brad1986's comments

----------


## gearbox

> I train athletes too! And have sent several to both D1 college and the NFL. And yes every major D1 college uses powerlifting and the oly lifts as the basis for the strength and conditioning program. So do every major private strength and conditioning company in the country. The lifts used increase both power and speed. These lifts increase vertical jump, 40 times, broad jumps, etc. All of which are measured by all major football programs, both college and pro. 
> 
> BTW, my blood pressure is great. My doctor says that at 38, I'm in much better health than 99% of his other patients. And I carry the average bodyfat of the adult male 18%. All while still running a sub 5 second 40yd time and having a 38" vertical. All while being 6'4 and 300lbs. How about you, skinny?


I think your 5 second 40 and 38' vertical is a little off! But if you can then you proved me wrong. Seeing you can do it easy, send a you tube video of this vertical or 40 yard dash! 
and what was your blood pressure besides (doctor saying its good) cause 120+ use to be prehypertension on they change it to 130+..Not sure how many years ago.
again no disrespect if you can do those stats I just do not think you can!

----------


## quarry206

> I think your 5 second 40 and 38' vertical is a little off! But if you can then you proved me wrong. Seeing you can do it easy, send a you tube video of this vertical or 40 yard dash! 
> and what was your blood pressure besides (doctor saying its good) cause 120+ use to be prehypertension on they change it to 130+..Not sure how many years ago.
> again no disrespect if you can do those stats I just do not think you can!


though I don't know him personally, i know his history enough to know he isn't lying... those aren't unreal numbers anyways

----------


## terraj

Seen vids of his lifts...he is quiet the athlete, I don't doubt his claims...

----------


## rockinred

Wtf....nobody needs to argue with this dude who said this shit about powerlifters being fat and that their workouts were easy. That statement in itself shows that this guy clearly knows absolutely nothing about the sport. Then his best defense was that he knew cause his dad was one? What an embarrassment and foolish statement.

----------


## rockinred

Also, all of us who have been on this board for a while know BgMc is for real. If this brad does not like pwlifting....fine. Don't pop in this area of board and say these things. Just ridiculous.

----------


## quarry206

> Also, all of us who have been on this board for a while know BgMc is for real. If this brad does not like pwlifting....fine. Don't pop in this area of board and say these things. Just ridiculous.



could not agree more..

the fact of the matter is, this forum as a whole is for people working out, and we talk help and go over all types of workout types and plans even though most are body building.. as much as this board as a whole hates P90X i have seen alot of people helping others with the course even if they don't agree with it..

----------


## dec11

> I think your 5 second 40 and 38' vertical is a little off! But if you can then you proved me wrong. Seeing you can do it easy, send a you tube video of this vertical or 40 yard dash! 
> and what was your blood pressure besides (doctor saying its good) cause 120+ use to be prehypertension on they change it to 130+..Not sure how many years ago.
> again no disrespect if you can do those stats I just do not think you can!


you're calling out one of the most experienced athletes on this board for the sake of arguing? if someone is more capable than you are then just have the humility to congratulate them on their endeavours rather than a jealous calling out

----------


## sizzlechest

Just look at this guy, Fat and strong as an Ox

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOA5RbAQWA8

----------


## BgMc31

HAHAHAHAHAHA! I have nothing to prove to you, little man. My vids are available as I'm one of the very few on this board who have posted my 'actual' vids and my pics. How about you?

Thanks for the love fellas. I haven't been around for a while because its been a helluva season for my oldest boy. It just ended and now we are preparing for this hectic recruiting season.

----------


## Fred40

All I can say is that I come from more of a "bodybuilding" background. Multiple sets for 10-12 reps etc...

Did that for many years.

Now I've started a powerlifting routine (Starting Strength) for the first time in my life......these workouts are harder in every since of the word. Part of that I'm sure is the learning curve. I've never been so winded from lifting as I was after doing my first set of power cleans! And standing barbell military presses take a lot more out of me than doing sitting lateral dumbbell raises.

----------


## youngbody

this is great. how could someone saying powerlifting isn't athletic...

----------


## mirin_serratus

kinda of agree, but thats what happens when you don't have weight restrictions in the heavy weight division, look at oly lifters in the lower weight divisions atg squatting 4-5 their bw, they're all shredded as fuuu

----------


## yannick35

Powerlifters deserve all the credit in the world, i got seriously injured doing it 10 years ago with terrible forms on squatting and deadlifting. If a true powerlifter was around that would not have happened.

Lift must be perform with serious attention to forms or you can pay for it dearly. I will never squat again nor deadlift due to my injury but i have the ultimate respect for theses guys and the amount of weight they can lift.

Note that going all out on a max squat lift can get you a serious cardio workout.

----------


## Bloodyshins

Brad1986, you don't have a clue!

----------


## OnTheSauce

i train like a powerlifter; im 5'11 and can dunk on vertical. windmill dunk off the backboard running. my vertical went up 15" in 6 months from heavy squats. Pretty non athletic i'd say.

----------


## AllAmerican-PCS

Just because some of the Powerlifters do not have a Greek defined body does not mean there lacking in athleticism!!! We train for our sport!!! (key word here), which consist of Speed strength, Strength speed, Strength endurance, Isometric strength, AND MUCH MORE!!!!(another key word here). You cant take a NFL wide receiver and train him like a NFL line backer and visa versa, but you cant say either that the 300lbs+ linebacker is not athletic by any means when they move like they do especially when most of them are running there 40's in 5.0 flats. Yes there are a lot of fat, slow, out-a-shape powerlifters that could not even get out of there own way, but I have seen way more Wanna be Crossfiters and Personal Trainers with more problems than a powerlifter. Stay Strong and Healthy Guys.

----------


## Natedawg92

....

----------


## Conrad0032

Lol this thread gave me a kick. Powerlifting a lazy man's routine hahahaha XD Oh God. Powerlifting is far more difficult than bodybuilding mentally and physically if you ask me. And don't even get me started with Strongman, that's in a league of it's own haha. I would love to write a long ass response to all of Brad's comments, but I feel I'd be redundant with what others have already said.

----------


## bwilly

I compete in powerlifting and also have 20 mma fights along with kickboxing and muay thai.. yeah im pretty fat and outta shape

----------


## hankdiesel

valentino was not talking about competitive powerlifters I don't believe. I think he was referring to the dudes who walk around the gym looking out of shape year-round who call themselves powerlifters. Most of them just bench. They do their 1 rep max every Monday, eat pizza afterwards, and brag about how much they weigh. When asked about the bellies they say "I'm a powerlifter bro." That is what I think he meant.

----------


## awol

> i don't think it's for lazy fat lifters, because they do have weight classes so you really have to work on your power to weight ratio


This.

----------


## Younggymrat

Bodybuilders are pussies...end of story.

----------


## largerthannormal

This post is 8 months old..................................

----------


## Clarkkent575

Typically airs on ESPN late night. I am not fat or slim I am kinda chubby but I want to be stronger so I am interested in powerlifting. The pro lifters do look rather fat just really fat and tall and I also agree with your statment about weighting 400 pounds or so and squatting 700. I judge a mans strength by bodyweight to lift ratio and most powerlifters I have to admit are shit.

----------


## SEOINAGE

> Typically airs on ESPN late night. I am not fat or slim I am kinda chubby but I want to be stronger so I am interested in powerlifting. The pro lifters do look rather fat just really fat and tall and I also agree with your statment about weighting 400 pounds or so and squatting 700. I judge a mans strength by bodyweight to lift ratio and most powerlifters I have to admit are shit.



Way to resurrect an old thread.

With that said there are a ton of top level powerlifters that are probably much lower body fat than you are. A lot of people that don't really train etc don't realize how high a bf percent they carry. Your typical skinny chubby person can get away with it, but as soon as a person puts on more muscle having the same bf percentage will look worse since they are just bigger.

Also body weight to lift ratio is only so so, if some kid can deadlift 4 times is body weight but is only deadlifting 400 lbs I could care less, it isn't near as impressive as someone that can deadlift close to 1000 lbs. If you have to carry body fat to be able to achieve elite status than so be it, genetics actually plays a bigger factor in this than you think. And try getting stronger without sufficient calories to recuperate and make progress, happens at a snails pace if you are constantly worried about abs without letting them slide for periods.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Jesse norris comes to mind. 19yr phenomenon

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> valentino was not talking about competitive powerlifters I don't believe. I think he was referring to the dudes who walk around the gym looking out of shape year-round who call themselves powerlifters. Most of them just bench. They do their 1 rep max every Monday, eat pizza afterwards, and brag about how much they weigh. When asked about the bellies they say "I'm a powerlifter bro." That is what I think he meant.


That would be a perfect commercial for planet fitness

----------


## m_donnelly

I've been training for a long time and very few workouts kick my ass more than a Westside Barbell speed squat routine. Crush those sets out and then go hammer your hamstrings and lower back with deadlifts, RDLs, hyper extensions, good mornings, leg curls, reverse hypers, etc... It makes for a helluva workout. Oh yeah, and toss some plyo work in there for good measure.

I've trained with powerlifters and bodybuilders and I can tell you one thing; the guys that competed in both were animals.

----------


## John Andrew

I could be so rude but I will refrain. My training partner and I only ever found one group of athletes who could keep up with our squat routines and they were all members of the New Zealand All Blacks. They still could not go heavy enough!!

I still train, now alone, last good workout I had was with an ex Mr Australia.

Bodybuilders and power lifters, 90% last a couple of years. For just some of us its a lifetime passion and to read bullshit is distressing.

I was 50 and injured before I used steroids and I am stronger today than ever. 

Whatever else you may say we do progressive resistance training. That means more weight , more reps, less time. Before a meet I trained twice a day 6 days a week. 3 hours a session. I played A grade squash. 

Spending 3 hours in the gym, and 2 hours looking in the mirror, needing steroids cos you are stuck after 2 years training! All bullshit. Now I am 57, I will be stronger next year. My only goal ever was to be the best I could be.

We all have our personal views and ambitions, don't mock anybody! John

----------


## John Andrew

Brad, I hate to point out you are only semi literate. your spelling is atrocious and your grammar is poor. You do not even use punctuation marks.

Maybe you are a good trainer, I have no way to know but seems to me you have upset a lot of people. Power lifters come in all shapes and sizes. It is a lot easier to win in the heavy divisions, they have strength but little else. However my friend; I have mates a lot lighter than you who bench over 225kgs. At 75 kgs. they squat near 300. dead lift the same. I normally train for 3 hours and leave young men spewing in the toilet if they try to keep up! Before a comp I will double that training and do it 6 days a week.

Unlike some bodybuilders I do not need a hospital after a comp! Just a weeks rest. Every body has the right to do what they want to achieve their goals.

Good luck to everybody. John

----------

